# Google Chrome for android disables search



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I use Google Chrome as default browser on android 4.4. From this morning, any search on Google Chrome is redirecting to "we are sorry, your computer or network may be sending automated search queries..."
No captcha. Avast says my phone is clean.
I was on Vodafone 3G. I cleared data and cache from the main settings - that made search work only one time and then again the error.
However, I have Opera mini installed as prebuilt software which searches Google without any error or lag. My phone is dual sim - Vodafone and a national provider (Non-3G), so I switched the network to that other number. And Google chrome performed searches every time without error.

Now what we conclude from this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try to reinstall the Chrome application.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Did. Reverted to the default version that and then updated to the latest one. Was good for like 16hrs and then again. This time it gave a captcha page. And After entering the restriction went. But I don't understand what is happening.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try to clear the data from Chrome in the application settings menu of Android. Clear all possible data.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Tried those basics. Chrome can't be uninstalled fully because my phone is not rooted. So I even cleared data and reverted to factory version - but that was good for few hours only.

Surprisingly, the problem is with vodafone sim only. Chrome works fine while using net from other sim.


----------

